# Windows XP -schnelles Herunterfahren



## Ossi (22. Dezember 2003)

Ich habe nach der Installation des letzten Rollup-Patches von Microsoft einige Performance-Verlußte. Am nervigsten ist, daß der Rechner nicht mehr so schnell wie vorher herunterfährt. Ich habe schon den Wert für WaitToKillServiceTimeout auf 2000 gesetzt, aber Windows bracht immer noch länger als vorher zum Herunterfahren. Gibt es noch einen Schalter, den ev. der Patch verändert haben könnte ?


----------



## DaLan (23. Dezember 2003)

hast du evtl. das löschen der auslagerungsdatei beim herunterfahren aktiviert ?

Start -> Einstellungen -> Systemsteuerung -> Verwaltung -> Lokale Sicherheitsrichtlinie -> Lokale Richtlinien -> Sicherheitsoptionen

Hier kannst Du die Option "Herunterfahren: Auslagerungsdatei des virtuellen Arbeitsspeichers löschen" deaktivieren.


----------



## Carndret (23. Dezember 2003)

Das Aktivieren dieser Funktion macht das Herunterfahren noch langsamer, da die Datei mit Nullen überschrieben wird.
Probieren kannst du vielleicht noch das *AutoEndTasks* auf 1 zu stellen. Wíe das geht steht hier . Außerdem stehen da noch ganz andere nette Sachen zum schneller machen. Ich würde auch mal überprüfen, ob du das WaitToKillAppTimeout an der richtigen stelle geändert hast, da es das für Admin und den jeweiligen eingeloggten Benutzer gibt ... aber das steht auch auf WinGuides.com 
Ansonsten kannst du ja mal BootViz drüberlaufen lassen...


----------



## Ossi (23. Dezember 2003)

Danke, sehr gute Tipps  Das Löschen der Auslagerungsdatei habe ich bestimmt aktiviert und daß es den Wert WaitToKillAppTimeout für alle Benutzer gibt, wußte ich noch nicht.


----------



## dfd1 (28. Dezember 2003)

*Schnelleres Herunterfahren (2000/XP)*
In der Registry nach dem Begriff "WaitToKill" suchen . Es gibt mehrere Fundstellen, die  allesamt nach eigenen Werten eingestellt werden können. Dabei wird unterschieden zwischen WaitToKillApplikation (Programme...) und WaitToKillService (Dienste...). die standardmäßig auf 2.000- 20.000 Millisekunden eingestellt sind. Die absichtliche Verzögerung soll Dienste im laufenden Betrieb die Möglichkeit geben, offene Dateien richtig zu beenden. Solange keine größeren Datenbank-Programme o.ä. im Hintergrund laufen, kann man die Verringerung aber auf jeden Fall  testen. Als Ergebnis erhält man eine merklich schnelleres Herunterfahren. Ein Wert von 20 bis 200 Millisekunden dürfte in den meisten Fällen aus reichen.
In Windows XP Professionell können folgende Werte eingestellt werden:
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\Desktop\WaitToKillAppTimeout
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\WaitToKillServiceTimeout^
HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\Control Panel\Desktop\WaitToKillAppTimeout

Gefunden bei http://pchilfe.org/WinStart.html


----------

